
Show HN: Perfectionism Will Kill Your Startup - sahawneh
https://medium.com/dusthq/how-perfectionism-will-kill-your-startup-1c3619e7376c
======
lozzo
Given the title, I was quite to read some kind of article explaining why
perfectionism might kill my startup. wrong. Yours is just an add. why not just
sending us straight to your site ?

So bad for your "Minimum Viable Product" which makes me click one time more
than I should

~~~
codegladiator
And the MVP is just an "enter your email" page.

~~~
sahawneh
The landing page is our first iteration. We built it, wrote a few blog posts
and put our product on a few sites like Product Hunt and Beta List. And from
the few dozen folks who signed up, we found a developer who is going to build
our next iteration. So we were our own first client. We'll listen to the
market and adjust as we go.

------
infinity83
Fourth article on the same type (no value)

